# nézegetni



## don't know hungarian

*A*nother word that *I* am unable to understand


----------



## tomtombp

It's hard to explain but -gatni, -getni adds a reccuring nature and gives less weight to an activity often resulting in uncertainty. I'm not sure there's an equivalent in English.
"Hetek óta nézegetem azt a kocsit, de valahogy nem az igazi."
"Gyakran dobolgatok, de nem tudok igazán jól."

Maybe "keep looking"?


----------



## tomtombp

No, "keep" doesn't work for "csak nézegetem a könyvet".


----------



## don't know hungarian

*H*ere is the whole sentence to add some context.
"Fenykepunket is szoktam nezegetni"


----------



## gorilla

It's something like keep looking at it again and again for a prolonged time. In this context it also emphasizes that it's a fun and pleasing thing to do, for example the way some people like look at a piece of jewelry, examining it from every side for pleasure.

Nézeget can have other meanings in other contexts, like to scan, to explore with the eye, to gaze, to admire while looking.

Here you can look for English sentences where this word was used in the Hungarian translation:
http://szotar.mokk.bme.hu/hunglish/search/corpus?ql=n%E9zeget&qr=&source=lit


----------



## Akitlosz

nézni = to look

-gat /-get is the iterative derivational suffix. We use it if the activity appears many times, repetitive.

Nézegeti a kirakatokat. He is looking at the shop-windows.


----------



## franknagy

Hello everybody,
Another example of *-gat, -get * "gyakorító képző"="frequenting affix" from the good old Kádár's era said by badly paid workers:
"Dolgoz*gat*unk, dolgoz*gat*unk. Fizet*get*nek, fizet*get*nek."
The present social system can be described so:
"Dolgozunk látástól Mikulásig. Néha fizet*get*nek."

The syllable "get" is not always this suffix! It may be part of the root of verb!
Read this play on words:
_- Te kergeted ezt a kutyát?  
- Tekergeti a nyavalya._

"Kerget" = "to chase". "Ker" verb does not exist. This is a stem verb.
"Teker" = "to spool".
"Teker*get* = "keeps spooling".

This particle means a repeated action with small consideration and negligible result.



Regards
    Frank


----------

